# Monaro front bumper



## OMG_WTF_Bernard (Mar 16, 2013)

Is JHP the only way to get the monaro front bumper. I was actually looking for the Chevy Lumina SS front bumper with the chevy sign but i dont see anyone rocking that design. I messaged a couple people over seas on the sight but no one has returned my messages. Drop me a line on this front bumper.


----------

